# Happy New Year's



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy New Year's


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Likewise! Mine is starting out great. Woke up with 103 fever and uncontrollable shivering


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Likewise! Mine is starting out great. Woke up with 103 fever and uncontrollable shivering


You just knew that LSU was going to loose the bowl game.:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > Likewise! Mine is starting out great. Woke up with 103 fever and uncontrollable shivering
> ...


I expected them to lose. Farmer Fran can't walk and chew bubblegum at the same time


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Happy New Year's


Very nice and touching Goob, thanks for sharing that.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy New Year's everyone!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I love the look of fresh untouched snow. Here is the toilet at Strawberry Point January 2017.
Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy New Year Goob (and everyone else}.


----------

